# Carbon seatpost question



## golfcrazy1202

I'm getting back into road biking after a long 7 year lay off and recently purchased a carbon fiber seatpost to replace my stock aluminum alloy seatpost. I know that there will be slight dampening improvement with the carbon seatpost but at 200grams, is it lighter than the stock aluminum seatposts (on the average)?

Thanks
George


----------



## RJP Diver

golfcrazy1202 said:


> I'm getting back into road biking after a long 7 year lay off and recently purchased a carbon fiber seatpost to replace my stock aluminum alloy seatpost. I know that there will be slight dampening improvement with the carbon seatpost but at 200grams, is it lighter than the stock aluminum seatposts (on the average)?
> 
> Thanks
> George


Lighter than some, heavier than some.

Chances are if your bike is more than 7yrs old and came with an aluminum seatpost, you're talking about shaving a negligible amount of weight on a relatively heavy bike.


----------



## golfcrazy1202

I have a 2012 GT Road bike with a stock FSA aluminum seatpost. My question is more like, what is the average weight of aluminum seatpost that comes stock with road bikes? 400 grams? 380?, etc.
7 years ago, I had a Trek 5000 road bike which was light then before I hurt my leg and went back to golf


----------



## RJP Diver

golfcrazy1202 said:


> My question is more like, what is the average weight of aluminum seatpost that comes stock with road bikes? 400 grams? 380?, etc.


300-350g or so, depending. FSA has a few AL posts in the 260-300g range. Check their website and see if you can find yours.


----------



## golfcrazy1202

Thanks for your help RJP


----------



## RoadBoy1

OP, the question is not how much lighter or how much weight will a carbon seatpost save you, the question is how likely is the seatpost to snap and give you a carbon enema?

Even though I think the material is highly over-rated by manufacturers and bike shops looking to make a buck and inflate their profit margins there are place where it is OK to use carbon fiber and there are places where it is definitely not OK to use carbon fiber and for a heavier rider the seatpost is one of those places where it is not OK to use carbon fiber.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

There are definitely aluminium seatposts that are lighter than 200g. I had that choice, but went with a heavier carbon seatpost instead.


----------



## froze

golfcrazy1202 said:


> I'm getting back into road biking after a long 7 year lay off and recently purchased a carbon fiber seatpost to replace my stock aluminum alloy seatpost. I know that there will be slight dampening improvement with the carbon seatpost but at 200grams, is it lighter than the stock aluminum seatposts (on the average)?
> 
> Thanks
> George


George what is it your trying to do? Are you trying to get more comfort, more performance, or less weight? Either way a carbon seat post will not be the best place to start! 

If your looking for comfort start with the easy stuff first, go with the next size of tire that will fit your bike and rim and then follow this PSI calculator to obtain optimum results; see: Bicycle tire pressure calculator Use only the middle calculator; enter your total body weight including your full biking kit that you normally wear when riding, add that weight to your total weight of your bike including full water bottles; next select the mm of tire you use for both front and rear; then read the results, you will note that the rear tire has more psi then the front, this is normal and correct. Using a larger tire means you can reduce your psi which will absorb more road shock. Also for comfort look for cushy cork handlebar tape; and a saddle with a suspension system built in (not those old weird spring jobs) but saddles like the Fizik Arione, Selle Italia GelFlow or one of their SMP models.

If you want performance and less weight then replace those wheels with lighter wheels, too many to choose from to detail here, just do a search and quite a few will pop up. 

But the seat post is a weird place to start.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

The seatpost upgrade is easy, cheap, and realistic. And, maybe ineffective :aureola:


----------



## plasticmorph

I just bought a carbon seat post, which is 40g heavier than the aly one my bike came with. Hopefully comfier then!


----------



## froze

Forget everything I said in my above post, after reading all the marketing hype I now believe that buying a carbon fiber seat post will do more for performance and comfort then any other component or proper psi you can buy or do. Your speed will probably increase by at least 4 to 5 mph on the average, and make 100 mile rides feel like a ride around the neighborhood, and the best news is...it's cheap! Don't listen to all the studies that scientifically prove otherwise, listen to marketing hype instead. *^_^*


----------



## xpc316e

I am certain that I have never needed a carbon seat post, in exactly the same way I never needed a carbon bike, but I wanted one. Guess what - I bought one and I love the exposed weave and general looks of the thing. My bike attracts positive comments for its appearance and I love riding it - whether it is in fact lighter doesn't really matter much. I say that if the OP wants a carbon seatpost, let him buy one.


----------



## King Arthur

golfcrazy1202 said:


> I'm getting back into road biking after a long 7 year lay off and recently purchased a carbon fiber seatpost to replace my stock aluminum alloy seatpost. I know that there will be slight dampening improvement with the carbon seatpost but at 200grams, is it lighter than the stock aluminum seatposts (on the average)?
> 
> Thanks
> George


Depends on the seatpost. Check out the new one's from specialized


----------



## Camilo

Carbon seatposts don't make a "feelable" difference in comfort, imho and experience. They can be lighter and do look different (which is a valid reason for having one), but comfort is not a reason to buy one. The LBS sales guys will preach that gospel all day long to sell you a >$100 seat post.


----------



## froze

Camilo said:


> Carbon seatposts don't make a "feelable" difference in comfort, imho and experience. They can be lighter and do look different (which is a valid reason for having one), but comfort is not a reason to buy one. The LBS sales guys will preach that gospel all day long to sell you a >$100 seat post.


Thank you for joining me to be executed on the firing line, as you know I posted the same thing you have and got shot down big time.

EDIT: Here's a guy that did the seat post thing because an LBS assured him of comfort, read what he says: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=4045438&posted=1#post4045438


----------



## ziscwg

oddly I have a carbon seat post, but I didn't notice too much difference until I got a saddle with carbon rails. It's not much, but I did notice it.


----------



## froze

ziscwg said:


> oddly I have a carbon seat post, but I didn't notice too much difference until I got a saddle with carbon rails. It's not much, but I did notice it.


The reason you notice an improvement with the saddle is because the rails are small and lying horizontal thus it flexes just a bit to absorb minor vibrations like a CF handlebar would do. But that improvement can't happen if you're sitting on top of a vertical rod, ie sea tpost, the seat post can't flex unless you have a compact frame with a tall seat post. I bet if you put your old AL seat post on and attached your new CF railed seat you wouldn't notice any difference in comfort from the CF seat post to the AL seat post.


----------



## S.O.B.

Ha, I just installed a new CF seatpost (Nashbar brand, $39) on my bike. Had a Thomson on there, but that seat/post combo belonged on my 2nd mtb, so back it goes. I do have an Aluminum post that is lighter, but the carbon looks cooler with the Titanium frame, so there ya go.


----------



## fredwininger

+1 for aluminum seatpost. I have tried both carbon seatpost handlebars, stems and bars with less stiffness and no increase in comfort.


----------



## 1spd

I currently have a KCNC Ti-Pro seat post. 27.2x350 and it weighed in at 140g. I weigh 177 lbs. I have one on both my SS mtb 27.2x400 and on the road bike. I have been on the one on my mtb for over a year now and it has not bent at all even with being w/in 2cm of the minimum insertion line.

Now, I have never broken a carbon post. I have heard of it happening and even more frequently on a mtb. None the less, I will be upgrading my KCNC post over the winter to a lighter MCFK post that will weigh in at about 100g. I don't expect it break on me and honestly, have never even thought about that. I am simply upgrading it to shed some more weight off my bike. It won't make me faster but when you are looking to drop weight on the bike you have to look at everything (obviously start with larger items such as wheels first mind you). Does it provide a little more dampening, sure it does but I can't say that I have ever really noticed much of a difference. You will get more dampening by changing your saddle than the actual seat post (unless you go with a suspension post of course)


----------



## sramred

bi*ch please, post a picture of YOUR broken carbon seatpost. They hold up just as well as aluminum seatposts. They will crush just as easily as aluminum if you torque them too much. 

I use a FSA carbon post on my MTB (and i do not take that thing easily, i beat the crap out of it and drop it on the floor regularly) I use a thompson for my road bike since i got it for free. if i didn't i would've gotten carbon fiber. 

Those who speak against carbon fiber either 1. can't afford it *or* 2. don't care about lightweight bikes


----------



## JasonLopez

My specialized carbon seat post has TWO HOLES IN IT! They even put see thru windows on them. One time I stuck a flashlight in my seat tube and turned it on, replaced seat post, INSTANT LIGHT SHOW!

Still hasn't broken. Damn bolt stripped out like eleventy times. Also I think it's somehow stiffer than my alloy seat posts. ****ing brutal little thing.


----------



## froze

sramred said:


> bi*ch please, post a picture of YOUR broken carbon seatpost. They hold up just as well as aluminum seatposts. They will crush just as easily as aluminum if you torque them too much.
> 
> I use a FSA carbon post on my MTB (and i do not take that thing easily, i beat the crap out of it and drop it on the floor regularly) I use a thompson for my road bike since i got it for free. if i didn't i would've gotten carbon fiber.
> 
> Those who speak against carbon fiber either 1. can't afford it *or* 2. don't care about lightweight bikes


What the freak are you talking about? an aluminum seat post will not crush as easily as a carbon fiber seat post, that's why they have torque specs for tightening an CF seat post but don't for AL seat post.

Weight wise you can find CF seat posts that are heavier then AL, but you like CF seat posts. But wait a second, you can get cheap low costing sub $40 CF seat post made in China which is where most, if not all of them are made nowadays, and that somehow makes you a big spender...OK then. 

Your post is darn right nonsense through and through, but I think you knew that when you wrote it, you were just looking to ruffle some feathers around here.


----------



## S.O.B.

Yeah, that post was so ridiculously wrong that it almost was not even worth replying to...but hey, after all this is a forum. I have seen three carbon seat posts break during mtb racing events in NC over the last few years. Sure, two broke close to the collar, so one might blame over-tightening. One snapped right in the middle. Regardless, I have never seen an aluminum post break. I am sure it happens, but anyone who things that carbon is no more likely to break than aluminum is at best ignorant, at worst, delusional.


----------



## sramred

froze said:


> What the freak are you talking about? an aluminum seat post will not crush as easily as a carbon fiber seat post, that's why they have torque specs for tightening an CF seat post but don't for AL seat post.
> 
> *Weight wise you can find CF seat posts that are heavier then CF, but you like CF seat posts.* But wait a second, *you can get cheap low costing sub $40 CF seat post made in China which is where most, if not all of them are made nowadays, and that somehow makes you a big spender...OK then.*
> 
> Your post is darn right nonsense through and through, but I think you knew that when you wrote it, you were just looking to ruffle some feathers around here.


I sure got yours, and I love it. 

*Wait, what? English please bro*

Most Expensive *carbon* handlebar on PBK: $360 & 210g http://www.probikekit.com/us/compon...print-v2-carbon-handlebars-short-shallow.html 

Most Expensive aluminum handlebar on PBK: $118 & 290g
http://www.probikekit.com/us/compon...ce-course-sl-handlebar-super-short-reach.html

Without getting into further detail, i think my statement is right: when you buy carbon fiber parts you will 1. be spending more 2. get a lighter part. I'm not talking about the cheap carbon-look items you're referring to to rebut my statement. 

i'm still waiting for your picture of your broken cf seatpost since you have so much experience with them and know so much. Want to see my CF seatpost thats properly torqued and hasn't broken yet?


----------



## froze

Cheap $40 carbon fiber seat post: Universal Cycles -- Kalloy Uno Carbon Seatpost So no "bro" your post is not correct, you can find all sorts of AL or CF seat posts for a wide variety of prices from dirt cheap to expensive. Of course you're not going to find a $500 aluminum seat post, but just because you spend $500 for a CF seat post doesn't mean it's better then aluminum, if you want to go that direction then I would push it so far to say that titanium seat posts are the best of either!! That's just as absurd as what you're trying to say.

Edit: by the way TTT Ergonova aluminum handlebars weigh 192 grams, Ritchy WCS AL bars weight 200 grms, so much for your light weight CF bars..


----------



## castofone

^^^ The 3TTT Ergonova aluminium handlebar is 326 g (Pro) The carbon ones are 196 (Team) and 192 (Ltd).
I think that's a pretty good indication of the typical difference between C and Al weights for similar quality. 

With seat posts there is a wide array in quality stiffness and weight in both materials but all else equal (except price) the C is lighter so that implies that it IS better than aluminium. The only caveat is that the failure mode of C can be a lot less forgiving but if you are considering reasonable quality and not exceeding design loads then it's very unlikely to fail.


----------



## froze

castofone said:


> ^^^ The 3TTT Ergonova aluminium handlebar is 326 g (Pro) The carbon ones are 196 (Team) and 192 (Ltd).
> I think that's a pretty good indication of the typical difference between C and Al weights for similar quality.
> 
> With seat posts there is a wide array in quality stiffness and weight in both materials but all else equal (except price) the C is lighter so that implies that it IS better than aluminium. The only caveat is that the failure mode of C can be a lot less forgiving but if you are considering reasonable quality and not exceeding design loads then it's very unlikely to fail.


You kind of missed the whole point, this was a conversation between myself and Sramred, you interjection into the conversation without reading the entire previous conversations we were having by trying to make point and making none.


----------



## sramred

froze said:


> You kind of missed the whole point, this was a conversation between myself and Sramred, you interjection into the conversation without reading the entire previous conversations we were having by trying to make point and making none.


bro u got something up where it don't belong? we're saying those who can afford good quality carbon fiber (the high end stuff) know that it is better than the best quality aluminum stuff (the high end stuff). Nobody is talking about some carbon fiber wrapped seatpost from walmart. 
our points are the same. You're having some trouble 1. understanding that cf posts will not break. Unless you have one and can show us a picture of it. 2. afford one. hence you won't have any broken ones.

this is a forum, we're all invited to the conversation, yes even you've broken a cf seatpost and now your farts no longer make the music it used to.


----------



## sramred

froze said:


> Cheap $40 carbon fiber seat post: Universal Cycles -- Kalloy Uno Carbon Seatpost So no "bro" your post is not correct, you can find all sorts of AL or CF seat posts for a wide variety of prices from dirt cheap to expensive. Of course you're not going to find a $500 aluminum seat post, but just because you spend $500 for a CF seat post doesn't mean it's better then aluminum, if you want to go that direction then I would push it so far to say that titanium seat posts are the best of either!! That's just as absurd as what you're trying to say.
> 
> Edit: by the way TTT Ergonova aluminum handlebars weigh 192 grams, Ritchy WCS AL bars weight 200 grms, so much for your light weight CF bars..


http://www.probikekit.com/us/compon...dlebars/3t-ergosum-ltd-carbon-handlebars.html


----------



## froze

sramred said:


> bro u got something up where it don't belong? we're saying those who can afford good quality carbon fiber (the high end stuff) know that it is better than the best quality aluminum stuff (the high end stuff). Nobody is talking about some carbon fiber wrapped seatpost from walmart.
> our points are the same. You're having some trouble 1. understanding that cf posts will not break. Unless you have one and can show us a picture of it. 2. afford one. hence you won't have any broken ones.
> 
> this is a forum, we're all invited to the conversation, yes even you've broken a cf seatpost and now your farts no longer make the music it used to.


I give up, you're an elitist through and through, now go hang out at the drug store with the rest of your drugstore racers.


----------



## sramred

froze said:


> I give up, you're an elitist through and through, now go hang out at the drug store with the rest of your drugstore racers.


nah i'm not an elitist. i'm fast, probably faster than you, but i don't do drugs. 
just wanted to see a picture of your broken carbon seatpost... you do still say that they're weaker and will cause it to go up your ass... right?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

I am sure we all agree on the following: All else equal (on what basis? weight? just generally and reasonably speaking ...), ie carbon and aliminium seatpost come from 'respected' manufacturers ... but even so manufacturing defects do occur.

1) A carbon post when torque to spec, and used correctly, will work just as well compared to an aluminium post and will most probably be just as strong from this aspect.
2) A carbon post is not stronger than an aluminium from 'torqueing', because it has torque specs, but this is irrelevant ... see post 1).
3) A 250g carbon seatpost will work just as well as a 250g aluminium seatpost, but is it 'stronger'? ... very subjective ... a 180g more expensive carbon seatpost will work just as well as the 250g Thomson ... I think ...
4) Each has different tastes and given the capacity each will decide what to purchase.
5) If one already has a good quality aluminium seatpost, eg, Thomson, there is no need to go out to get a 3T carbon seatpost for no other reason than just because they want to have a carbon seatpost, and there is nothing wrong with that.

If say you wish to get a carbon seatpost for another reason other than that listed in 5) above, then, that result can be better served by changing another component on your bike first. (Unless your frame is such that you need a really long seatpost which is another debate)

I am using a heavier carbon seatpost than an equivalent Thomson, and I feel no difference, but the Thomson has gone onto my missus's bike, though conveniently ... :wink: ... _So why did I pay to get a carbon seatpost?_ Just for trying it out, and it was cheaper than a brand new aluminium Thomson seatpost, though I could have sourced a second hand, good condition Thomson.

Hope I have not opened up another can of worms here ... and I could be wrong somewhere ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Danimal

This thread is more of the same ole' junk; folks arguing about the weight and durability of parts based only on material of construction.

Dan


----------



## froze

sramred said:


> nah i'm not an elitist. i'm fast, probably faster than you, but i don't do drugs.
> just wanted to see a picture of your broken carbon seatpost... you do still say that they're weaker and will cause it to go up your ass... right?


Sramred; you are an elitist, you even proved it in this post by suggesting your faster then I. I never suggested I was faster then you, and I don't care since I don't race anymore, and I'm considerably older then you, so if all things were equal you should be faster then me. But for you to automatically assume your some sort of Lance Armstrong makes you nothing more then the Rambo of the these forums.

2nd off you're out of of your mind. You have repeatedly called me names, again the Rambo thing, and went on to say that I said I broke a CF seat post...I NEVER SAID THAT! Please reread ALL of my posts here on this post and show me where I said I broke a CF seat post. If you can't find that post here then shut up!

Get a grip on yourself and grow up. Personally I think your other persona actually goes by the name of FOTOMAN. Please use your correct handle.


----------



## sramred

froze said:


> Sramred; you are an elitist, you even proved it in this post by suggesting your faster then I. I never suggested I was faster then you, and I don't care since I don't race anymore, and I'm considerably older then you, so if all things were equal you should be faster then me. But for you to automatically assume your some sort of Lance Armstrong makes you nothing more then the Rambo of the these forums.
> 
> 2nd off you're out of of your mind. You have repeatedly called me names, again the Rambo thing, and went on to say that I said I broke a CF seat post...I NEVER SAID THAT! Please reread ALL of my posts here on this post and show me where I said I broke a CF seat post. If you can't find that post here then shut up!
> 
> Get a grip on yourself and grow up. Personally I think your other persona actually goes by the name of FOTOMAN. Please use your correct handle.


nevermind that elitist bs. speed is speed and you're older than me anyway. i'm at my prime right now. 

we're talking about a carbon seatpost. you post time and time again (including your sarcasm) about how carbon has no place in the seatpost market. They surely do. They do anything and everything an aluminum seatpost can do, just at a lighter weight. If you can afford it since its more expensive. You say they are too weak to be use as seatposts but i use them on my MTB. And boy do i suck as a MTB'er. I stay seated during jumps and still have the same size ******* as the day i was born. 

bro i never called u names. i did call u bro, which is synonymous for good friends; which we are. You're just old(er) and never got to experience the lightweight high performance frames/parts we have these days. We have carbon fiber frames, wheels, cranks, seatposts, and even spokes. They work well when applied to cycling.


----------



## froze

sramred said:


> nevermind that elitist bs. speed is speed and you're older than me anyway. i'm at my prime right now.
> 
> we're talking about a carbon seatpost. you post time and time again (including your sarcasm) about how carbon has no place in the seatpost market. They surely do. They do anything and everything an aluminum seatpost can do, just at a lighter weight. If you can afford it since its more expensive. You say they are too weak to be use as seatposts but i use them on my MTB. And boy do i suck as a MTB'er. I stay seated during jumps and still have the same size ******* as the day i was born.
> 
> bro i never called u names. i did call u bro, which is synonymous for good friends; which we are. You're just old(er) and never got to experience the lightweight high performance frames/parts we have these days. We have carbon fiber frames, wheels, cranks, seatposts, and even spokes. They work well when applied to cycling.


 As always you read into stuff, please reread all my posts once more and find where I said that carbon had no place in the market place, nor did I say they were too weak, which is the same piece of real estate you want to revisit over and over and over and over and over and....

Go to bed and get some rest because I am not going to comment any further with you and your childish badgering.


----------



## sramred

froze said:


> As always you read into stuff, please reread all my posts once more and find where I said that carbon had no place in the market place, nor did I say they were too weak, which is the same piece of real estate you want to revisit over and over and over and over and over and....
> 
> Go to bed and get some rest because I am not going to comment any further with you and your childish badgering.


oh now you're backing off? I'll stand by it. carbon fiber is just as strong if not stronger than aluminum for cycling parts. They will last a lifetime and can be made to the same strength at a lighter weight. Its just that those who have less/no experience with CF that say it is weaker. Its just that those who can't afford it say its not worth the money. reread all my posts bro, you'll find that i said carbon fiber is just as strong and works just as well and 99% of the time better than aluminum bike parts: @ frame, wheels, seatposts, pedals, soles of shoes, cranks, brake levers. They work everywhere! 

Please bro, carbon fiber seatposts are great. I have 3. One on my mtb, road, and cyclocross. i ride in the most urban area in the USA and i weigh 245 lbs. My ******* is still smaller than yours; haven't broken yet.


----------

